# lazarus1907, ya llegó a los 2000, con tildes y todo...



## heidita

No estaré aquí cuando cumplas los 2000 ( sólo faltan 8!!!!!) y no podía privarme del placer de ser la primera en felicitarte. 

He instalado un corrector por las tildes, me encanta la perfección en el lenguaje y tú eres el mejor y su gran defensor.

Muchas felicidades! Congratulations! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Cracker Jack

Felicidades tío y muchas gracias por todas las ayudas.


----------



## Gargoyle

*Pues nada ¡ Seré yo la tercera que lo felicite!*
* He tenido la oportunidad de* *toparme contigo y la verdad que tiene razón Heidita, eres un gran* *defensor del lenguaje ¡Sigue así y muchas gracias por tus valiosas* *aportaciones!*


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades Lazarus!!!

Mei


----------



## danielfranco

Don lazarus1907:
Muchas gracias por todos los conocimientos impartidos.
Felicidades.
Dan F


----------



## KateNicole

Lazarus!  Congratulations and thank you so much for all of your help and expert explanations!  I can't believe how fast you went from 1000 to 2000!  ENHORABUENA AMIGO!! 
Un abrazo,
Kate


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡ENHORABUENA LAZARUS!!!  

Y gracias por tus sabios mensajes.  

Alundra.


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Muchas gracias a todos vosotros! (y ustedes)

Me alegro de que no hayan venido a tirarme tomates todos a los que exaspero con mis impertinentes correcciones.

Me ha llegado al alma, de verdad.


----------



## tatis

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> ¡Muchas gracias a todos vosotros! (y ustedes)
> 
> Me alegro de que no hayan venido a tirarme tomates todos a los que exaspero con mis impertinentes correcciones.
> 
> Me ha llegado al alma, de verdad.


 
Para nada; al contrario, ¡son sus correcciones, junto con las de otras dos o tres personas, las que busco en cada post! 

Mil gracias por su entusiasmo y amor a la lengua; por su generosidad al tomarse el tiempo para corregir errores.

Siga por favor, que muchos tenemos tanto que agradecerle.


----------



## elmoch

Enhorabuena, Lazarus.
Espero que coincidamos más veces de las que disintamos, lo cual no será difícil porque sabes que tenemos puntos de vista parecidos sobre el idioma.
Gracias por tus aportaciones, siempre cargadas de razón.
Y ahora ¡a por los 3.000!


----------



## América

Lazarus, muchas felicidades, recientemente nos hemos encontrado en algunas discuciones un poco políticas (jejje ¿recuerdas lo de alcaldía municipal?). Pues creo que te esfuerzas mucho por ayudar a todos de la mejor manera posible, gracias y muchas felicidades.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches,

*ENHORA BUENA*

Te mando unas cuantas mayúsculas para ir repartiendo
(pero te vas a cabrear falta la ñ)

Siempre es un placer leer tus comentarios

Hasta luego


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Enhorabuena, Lazarus!

Te agredezco muchismo por todo tu ayuda!

un abrazo para vos,
Chaska


----------



## Rayines

Oh!, ¡Qué decir de Lazarus!...¡No sé si hablar en chiste o en serio!...Pero de una cosa estoy segura: Es invaluable su intervención en estos foros. ¡¡Adelante!!


----------



## Kong Ze

Enhorabuena, Lazarus, por tus impresionantes 2.000 mensajes y por la admirable fuerza de voluntad que estás desarrollando para no perder la paciencia ante los ignorantes más recalcitrantes. 

LONG LIVE LAZARUS INFALLIBILIS !!!


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Not just 2000, 2000 very good ones!


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Muchas gracias a todos! Aunque no me definiría yo exactamente como alguien que no pierde la paciencia.


----------



## la reine victoria

Wow Lazarus!
That was so speedy.​ 
Many Congratulations.​ 

Seems only a very short time since I sent you (I believe) a couple of chess pieces for your first Postiversary. Hope you will like *this*.​ 
Thanks again for your excellent posts.
​ 
LRV​


----------



## diegodbs

Sólo se me ocurre celebrar tus 2.000 comentarios con estas palabras de Quevedo. A buen entendedor...

*EPÍSTOLA SATÍRICA Y CENSORIA CONTRA LAS COSTUMBRES PRESENTES DE LOS CASTELLANOS, ESCRITA A DON GASPAR DE GUZMÁN, CONDE DE OLIVARES, EN SU VALIMIENTO *

*(Francisco de Quevedo y Villegas, 1630)*


*No he de callar por más que con el dedo, *
*ya tocando la boca o ya la frente, *
*silencio avises o amenaces miedo. *

*¿No ha de haber un espíritu valiente? *
*¿Siempre se ha de sentir lo que se dice? *
*¿Nunca se ha de decir lo que se siente? *


----------



## Soy Yo

Well, Lauranazario
She done told her deputy
Want you go out and bring me Lazarus
Well, Lauranazario
Told her deputy
I want you go out and bring me Lazarus
Bring him dead or alive,
Lawd, Lawd
Bring him dead or alive
Well the deputy he told Lauranazario
I ain't gonna mess with Lazarus
Well the deputy he told Lauranazario
Says I ain't gonna mess with Lazarus
Well he's a dangerous man
Lawd, Lawd
He knows so much, he makes me cry
He knows so much, he done made Diego
and me cry like little ole babies.
Lawd, Lawd.


----------



## lauranazario

Por poner los puntos sobre las íes,  ¡feliz 2000 mensajes, Lazarus!

Y aunque la canción de Soy Yo alega que mis comisarios te andan buscando... sólo lo hacía para brindarte este obsequio. 

Saludos,
Laura N.


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Gracias Lazarus!

 Te felicito el cumplemensajario/posticontaños o lo se llamare.

Un saludo,
cuchu​


----------



## ElaineG

Well, I hope you keep rising from the dead to post here over and over and over again.

I only run across you in passing, but it's always a pleasure.


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Laz!*


----------



## beatrizg

Felicidades, Lazarus. 
Un saludo desde Atenas.


----------



## piquiqui

Me alegro de poder felicitarte . Ya sabes lo que estimo y valoro tus comentarios. Y bueno, pues después de los 2.000, pues 20.000 y 200.000 y muchos ceros para poder "rodear"  (je,je,je)


----------



## Morgancin

!Felicidades¡


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

Felicidades, fiera. 
Pon las largas, que vas muy deprisa.

Carlos


----------



## Lourdes Luna

MUCHAS FELICIDADES LAZARUS!!!

Mi felicitación ya va un poco tarde puesto que ya vas a cumplir los 2,100 posts (mira que hacer 100 posts en cinco días), te agradezco de toda tu ayuda y tus ejemplos tan claros...
Felicidades desde México... ya sabes cuando quieras.

Lulú


----------



## ILT

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Felicidades Lazarus!!!!!!!!!! ¿Cuántas tildes has puesto en estos 2,000 mensajes? Muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuchas    Aquí te regalo otras más para que las distribuyas en los mensajes que las necesiten  

' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' 
ILT


----------



## Fernando

Por favor, Lazarus, informa a ILT que eso son apóstrofes (' ' ' ' ' ' ')y no tildes (´´´´´´). 

Muchas gracias por tus mensajes, Lazarus.


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas felicidades, mi querido amigo, por tus valiosos aportes, por tu buen humor, por tu gran paciencia!
Muchos cariños y mi honda gratitud
Soledad


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Muchas gracias por cada uno de *
*los 2000 regaños digo, ayudas   *
*En serio, muchas gracias, *
*siempre has sido muy útil para mis dudas.*
*Saludos*
*Tigger*​


----------



## DDT

Thanks for your nice contribution  

DDT


----------

